# Hardcore wheel cleaner for bare aluminium



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I just snapped up a fairly good bargain for a set of Rays alloys from a scrappy. Only problem is that they've been sitting around unloved for years and they are a effin mess!

What hardcore wheel cleaner would you recommend for getting as much of the grime and corrosion off as possible before I attack them with some wet&dry and metal polish?

Pixx:



Section I polished with some AG metal cleaner:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Uve done a good job on that section


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess try a bit of wonder wheels, let somebody comment on here, not to sure if its suitable for ur wheels.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

**** i dont think you can use that on bare metal mate. 

Try bilberry or something PH neutral, I have no idea what you use on bare metal but wonder wheels is very acidic I think.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hmm wonder wheels is a bit dodgy on anything other than factory coating..
bare alu... maybe iron x?

few applications scrubbed and rinsed...

i'd try iron x.. scrubbed with steel wool..

normally you wouldnt due to scratching ect.. but if your gonna sand them... then should be fine to shift most of it then go onto something a bit tamer.


----------



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

steview said:


> Uve done a good job on that section


Yeah it came up pretty good. Still some pitting that would have to be removed with some 2500 or something, but nothing serious.

I just want to try and make my job easier with some heavy duty cleaner, so I can see what I've got to tackle.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seeing as its so think i think you would be okay to start with a harsh chemical based cleaner then when most of its shifted go onto a good brush with bilbery or similar..

as your sanding them any small pitting marks the chemical left would be removed.
just dont use the wonderwheels or iron x on the clean parts as will do damage.. just the thick stuff on the inside


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> **** i dont think you can use that on bare metal mate.
> 
> Try bilberry or something PH neutral, I have no idea what you use on bare metal but wonder wheels is very acidic I think.


sorry about that mate lol, i did not know it was for bare metal.. i would not put wonder wheels on that on second thoughts.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd try Megs Wheel Brightener first.

If no joy give Wonder Wheels a bash should be ok just don't leave it on for too long.

Good luck!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheel Brite is an acidic cleaner specifically formulated to clean aluminium alloy wheels, components and fabrications. The product will effectively remove dirt, atmospheric tarnish and oxidation.It's an oxilic acid based wheel cleaner, google it


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheel Brite not Wheel Brightener don't get confused, 2 different products


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

goodluck on this mate...


----------



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

cheers for the replies guys. I'll check out some of those products.

If all else fails, I'll just send them to be refurbed. But I was hoping to have the satisfaction of doing it myself


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

P21S should work


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

could always try a non acidic wheel cleaner first with fine 000 steel wool and see how much it shifts before going with the acidic one.. might be surprised..
probably not :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I would go non acidic. Not wheel brightener from megs I have a feeling it will not be good for your wheels


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Strong dilution of Bilberry, or even neat, would be my first port of call


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Brake Duster!


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

Wolf brake duster will work wonders as it's very safe for any wheels


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Iron X should sort those out.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Have a read here mate http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/washing-claying-engine-wheels-tires/1201-wheel-cleaners.htm the guy knows his business, all you have to know about wheel cleaners


----------



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

Once again, thanks for all the replies guys.

I've been looking at the recommendations and trying to find places that I could get them from on Saturday delivery (or from Halfrauds).

But then I came across this: http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=FG

"Also use to clean anodised, non original or specially plated wheel finishes."

What do you think? I've got a virtually unused bottle of this in the garage.


----------

